# Low Kh



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys, 
Out the tap I got a KH of 4.5 and a GH of 7 and a pH of of 8. Now in my 190gal the pH is 6.6, GH is 5 and my KH is 1. I used some pH down and I know this reduced my KH, and now I'm using CO2 which without the added KH will cause my pH to drop even further. My question is what can I use to bring up my KH without affecting my GH or pH. I read around that baking soda can do this, yet I haven't found any further info on how this will effect my overall water params.
Any help?
Cheers,
JK


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

A product like Nutrafin Kh booster..its a pure KH solution. 
Really not a good idea to lower KH from 4.5 to 1 degs. Ph is not far away from crashing there. Tbh id get a double check on that PH reading as 8.0 seems high if youve only got 4 degs of hardness.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

locust said:


> A product like Nutrafin Kh booster..its a pure KH solution.
> Really not a good idea to lower KH from 4.5 to 1 degs. Ph is not far away from crashing there. Tbh id get a double check on that PH reading as 8.0 seems high if youve only got 4 degs of hardness.


I know I thought the same thing, and tested it multiple times to make sure. The thing is most of the water here is hard, but we got extra filtration and stuff. The water is soft but it has a high pH, I have no clue why, I'm guessing it might be a faulty test kit so I'll get another test kit tomorrow to double check.


----------

